# panga boats



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

im probly saying it rong but halve any of you had any experenc with the panga boat brand


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I looked at them real serious when I was in the market. They are supposed to float the flats and handle the rough water with ease. The onesI looked atwere well built, but pretty basic. I ended up getting more boat with more options for less money on my Tidewater. I just couldn't justify $25K for a 18'Panga, when you could get a 21' conventional hull bay boat for the same money. I opted for the 19' and saved enough to get a high end trolling motor and some fairly high end electronics.

Don't take me wrong, I liked everything about the design. They are used all over the world as reliable, fuel efficient and affordable fishing boats. Someone forgot to communicate the affordable part to the dealers in the states.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pangas are badass boats.

They're slow but they'll slice through waves and handle rough seas fairly well.

They can carry a ton of weight with very little power/gas consumption.

You can trick them out through a dealer or do it yourself and call it custom.

I'd love one with a cuddy.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

How do you think one would do as a commercial crab boat? Say in the 21' range.

I've been thinking about a carolina skiff because thats what so many other guys use, but they look like very wet,rough boats.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

They seem to have a lot of deck space so probly pretty good. Surely you would use for fishing too though right.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

A panga would do well for that application.

Probably the 22 Marquesas as it seems a little morerugged.

Plenty of room for traps up front. 

I've not spent much time on a Carolina Skiff but you gotta figure with that bow, the Panga is way more dry.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'd fish out of it.

My 14' McKee craft isn't big enough, plus my old Johnson just crapped out on it. I need a new skiff thats big enough tocrab out of, but i'd fish in-shore out of it too.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you could do just about anything out of a 22 panga.

Inshore, offshore, carbbing. I wouldn't be scared of too much with one of those.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I crabbed out of a Carolina once....... That was it Once. Beat the living Crapp out of me.

Went towards a boat with a V. A Panga would be a great boat for Commercial use or Recreational .

I would love to have a hull.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want bare bones true panga style:

http://www.panga.com/pangaboats/panga22_International/

Here's your boat. Panga is a style, not a make of boat. Several companies make them, each has their own add ons and comfort level. You can go with the link above and get a boat and a motor or find another one that has all the comforts of home. Depends on what you want and how much $ you got.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know about the escambia area, but I haven't seen any in a while over here in alabama. Paradise Marine sells'em in Gulf Shores and the Caribeana's moved some where but I guess no ones buying them.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They are not very popular. I guess because they're slow and not very dressy.

You can get "a lot more boat" for the money but if you're looking for rough and rugged, fishing and that's all, these are good boats.

And no, I don't own, just been on a few in far away places.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the design, and I don't need thespeed. We've got an Intrepid for hualin' ass offshore. Pensacola Bay is big and gets rough, andI don't like the idea of a flat bottom boat like a Carolina.

Now I just need to talk my dad into buying one. I wonder if I could find a used one?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (2/27/2008)*I like the design, and I don't need thespeed. We've got an Intrepid for hualin' ass offshore. Pensacola Bay is big and gets rough, andI don't like the idea of a flat bottom boat like a Carolina.
> 
> Now I just need to talk my dad into buying one. I wonder if I could find a used one?




http://www.panga.com/pangaboats/specials/

Used 08 up for sale


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I like cobia fishing I wont the smalest thing I can put a tower on and a small moter what do you think thats why I like zodys


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

the 22 only has a 6'5" beam so I don't know how much of a tower you can put up there but they do offer a Key West tower so ...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Imight begetting one of these, my dad is on the phone with the manufacturer. What do you think joez?

http://www.pangamarine.com/pangaskiff.html


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks like money in the bank for a runabout.

What I want to know is what's the difference between PangaMarine and just plain Panga.

If you google it, it's two companies selling the same basic boat for the same basic price with the same basic features. 

The thing that confuses me is the Paradise Marine is the local dealer for both but only has a link to PangaMarine.

Same company hiding under two names? I don't know, and I don't think it really matters.

After all this talk about them all I know is I want the 22lx.

http://www.panga.com/pangaboats/panga22LX/

OK, I WANT the 32 but I'd be happy ashell with the 22. In Orange http://www.panga.com/pangaboats/panga_colors.html


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it's two different manufacturers. They do offer different model sizes. The Panga website doesn't show an 18' boat, were as the Panga Marine site does.

Either way, they look good. The one I'm looking at doesn't have a motor. I was thinking either 4-stroke suzuki or Evinrude e-tec in either 40 or 50 horse (50 is as big as it will take).


----------

